# solo fish for the 230 g



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i want a fish thats not scared of anything and agressive like my litle brother








anybody have suggestions?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Does it have to be a piranha? If so I'd go for an elongatus, they're f*cking nuts and quick like you wouldnt believe.

But for a 230 gal you could get some vicious cichlids. I know it's hard to believe but theer are cichlids out there that are every bit as vicious as piranhas (more vicious IMO) such as flowerhorns, Green Terrors and a few others.

Fahaka puffers are also pure death. They're grow 2 feet big and tear the f*ck out of their prey like you would never believe.

Look around, don't limit yourself to just ps with such a big tank, I'd pick a pygo shoal above all else but since you're looking to try something new you should really give consideration to other predatory fish as well. Flowerhorns will thrash around in the tank trying to kill things just for walking past bro, there's alot out there


----------



## Stormland (Jul 9, 2004)

I would go with a nice size shoal like you had before. But if you just want a solo fish, a nice size Rhom or a S. Manueli would be cool.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont waste a tank that big on one fish. but if you had to, id go for a huge rhom


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dovii or Umbee









2 of the the biggest baddest cichlids theer are.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Personally if I had that size tank I would try a shoal of spilos. I would try like 6 spilos in there and see what happens.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

IMO i would go with a nice arrowana

or a big ass S manny


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I would put a few piraya in there.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

n0bie said:


> i want a fish thats not scared of anything and agressive like my litle brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why bother with a fish? Just put your brother in the tank!


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

ehh... one fish in a f*cking 230 gallon would be boring as hell...go with a shoal man lol just go with a shoal...and cichlids suck i think...flowerhorns im not sure dont look to vicous...but go with a shoal of ne pygos


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

im putting a 2-3 inch rhomb in a 96x31 long/wide tank with his own mag drive running a waterfall lmao...so your idea aint too bad lol yeah man get an S.manuelli and spoil the hell out of it wityh alot of current and alot of water changes or an auto water change and help that thing grow up..dontfeed him goldfish too often unless they are packed full of vitamin rich food and a suppliment if youw ant him tyo grow feed em good stuff liek cichlids/worms/fillets/crawfish an occasional seed and fruit if you can get him to eat it. and things like blugills which are very good to feed piranha as long asthey are quarentined first...Jason


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yet again i say one fish in that big of a tank is BOOOORRIIINNNGGG


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I would split it, make it so that you have a mean ass shoal on one side, and a manuelli on the other side!


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i like how this guy thinks...pretty good idea...just curious how do u split it?and f*cking manuelis need like 100 gallons?


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> i like how this guy thinks...pretty good idea...just curious how do u split it?and f*cking manuelis need like 100 gallons?


 You can buy stuff called egg crate from a hardware store and cut it to the width of your tank and just put it in wherever you want to divide it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Get a FH


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

GET A FUCKIN SQUID!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I say make it salt water and get a fuckin octopus!

who the f*ck has octopuses??

this could be you.

this guy's got octopuses--------->


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I say make it salt water and get a fuckin octopus!
> 
> who the f*ck has octopuses??
> 
> ...


 Man that would be sweet. I've wanted an octopus for a long time now. They actually aren't that expensive...like $25, but their lifespan is really short. They live like 1-2 years both in captivity, and in the wild.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

shoal is better like of spilos like mabe what 5 i don't really know so or get get a shoal of rb and some Caribe and some ternz that would be sweet man just do that


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I say make it salt water and get a fuckin octopus!
> 
> who the f*ck has octopuses??
> 
> ...


 you are funny dude haha this guy has an octopus also------->


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

EnFuego said:


> Methuzela said:
> 
> 
> > I say make it salt water and get a fuckin octopus!
> ...


 That'd be a pretty fuckin dope 2 years.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> EnFuego said:
> 
> 
> > Methuzela said:
> ...


 I'll say


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dude.. you are smoking..
solitary fish for a 230g.. first thing that came to mind was an asian arowana.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> ehh... one fish in a f*cking 230 gallon would be boring as hell


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

not if it was a morey eel lmao


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

Personally I wouldnt use a 230g for 1 fish but do what makes you happy :laugh:


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

redline snakehead?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i have 2x230 g here now , the first one im using for norwegian fish ( pike or somthing ) and the other im gonna do a solo or somthing ,i want somthing rare , here in norway 1000 people have red bellyd piranhas so a big solo piranha woulda be


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

indecisive said:


> redline snakehead?


 wow i am suprised it took someone so long to say it i would definitely be making that a snakhead tank one big bad ass mofo that is just a pure eating machine with an attitude to go with it


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I say make it salt water and get a fuckin octopus!
> 
> who the f*ck has octopuses??
> 
> ...


 Dood, my LFS had a damn octopus for sale lmao. I bout sh*t myself, i didn't even know you could have octopus in home aquariums. Yea, get an octopus and a couple jellyfish. Nobody would f*ck with that.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

red-elong said:


> m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:
> 
> 
> > ehh... one fish in a f*cking 230 gallon would be boring as hell
> ...


 not if that fish is a big male dovii or umbee


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

grimreefers has a couple people with em

if you go octopus that would be some nice sh*t but i think youll need to really secure the lid


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

haha im going to get a huge manuelli into that , gonna get a 2000g + in my living room in a couple years so i wil get a huge pygo shoal in that and perhaps convert my other 230 into salt with some insane animal


----------



## JDezy (May 21, 2004)

ELONG


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

thats one badass tank - you cant pass up the opportunity of a MASSIVE shoal, be it whatever u choose - if u want a solitary, u dont need a 230 gall - just my opinion - good luck in whatever u choose :nod:


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Dovii or Umbee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here,Here,i agree Dovii's are pure badasses!!!But for a P,I'd go with a large Rhom


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

f*ck i would put a large manuelli from goerge in there they get to be two feet, he would live comfortibly, And they are agressive as hell
























































you get a crazy fish in that size, he would swim his ass off, He would love that size, sh*t just get one f*cking manuelli and your tank will have one bad ass fish


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

f*ck thats huge


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Either get 1 huge rhom or divide up the tank for 2.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

put 6 piraya in it.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> GET A FUCKIN SQUID!










not a bad idea







but a mean ass Elong would be sweet too....I've never seen a HUGE one b4 should be viciuos


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i have heard if you have an octopuses then it would die about 3 months later becase i think thats its lifespan in the wild and captivity i don't know if this is right so someone correct me


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Go wit a couple of FLOWERHORNS!! or imo i'd do a big ass shoal!! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

what the fucks with all the swearing?get a Fahaka!!


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

What about a saltwater barracuda


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

S.Manny


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Buy a guppy and name him Waldo, then you can play where's Waldo for hours!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Itd be nice if i could c a pic of the 240. I dont believe u got it


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Black snakehead would be nice.
Fahaka's get about 14"long. MBU puffers get 2 feet long.
Stingrays.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> IMO i would go with a nice arrowana
> 
> --I SAY, IF YOU GO WITH ARROWS, GO WITH A FEW BLACK AND SILVERS.---
> 
> ...


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

If I had a tank I would pick from a Acestrorhynchus falcirostris Dog characin,A.Altus,Hydrocynus goliath, african wolffish characin,alligator Gar or a hydrolycus armatus.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

as far as octos go they hide al day and only come out ant night, so pepole would more likelt to be like WTF? theres nothing in that tank, if it's a solo p you want go for a manny, verry few people have thoes and they look sweet.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> Buy a guppy and name him Waldo, then you can play where's Waldo for hours!












Caribe SHOAL! Do you have any ideas yet?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

230g solo P tank...seems a waste of room to me...i´d get a Pygo or Serra (Geryi or Spilo) shoal...







!


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Agree with Mr Hannibal

230 is freaking huge baby. Too big even for a 16" serra imo. A serra shoal would be nice. 7 gold spilo's, geryi's too much £.
Nice to have the choice though







.
Ta.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

make it a salt water tank, go sea fishing get a big hook put a big pice of bloody meat on it and trow it in, and watever you catch but it in your tank


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

9,000 neon tetras.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> 9,000 neon tetras.





94NDTA said:


> 9,000 neon tetras.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

i'd wanna try a geryi shoal if i had a tank that big.


----------

